# Local 3 Division change



## TechElectrician1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello Brothers! I am a member of the Local 3 H Division and would like to transfer to Division A. I have worked as an electrician in the past and have 10 years of experience. Would someone be able to provide some guidance as to how to go about this? Thanks.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Your local 3 organizer would be the 1st person I would suggest calling.
Sure there are other people at the hall that could also help you or refer you to the person you need. 

Don't think you will find the answer here.
Every hall can be run a bit different.
Such as we don't even have a "H" classification here.
I think even the international calls your "H" card something different.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Yeah brother you would have to call the hall and see about that change.


----------

